# شكرا يارب يسوع



## بنت تماف ايريني (24 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا يارب يسوع لانك جرحت لكى اشفى 00000000000000000000      شكرا يارب يسوع لانك جعلت خطية بخطيتى لكى اصبح بارا ببرك00000000000 شكرا يارب يسوع لانك مت موتى لكى استطيع ان اقبل حياتك00000000000 شكرا يارب يسوع لانك تحملت فقرى لكى اصير شريكا بفيض غناك000000000  شكرا يارب يسوع لانك تحملت خجلى لكى اصير شريكا فى مجدك00000000 شكرا يارب يسوع لانك عانيت من رفضى لكى اصير مقبولا عند الاب0000000  شكرا يارب يسوع لانك جعلت لعنه لكى اتمكن من الدخول الى ملء بركاتك---------- شكرااااااا يارب


----------



## kalimooo (24 نوفمبر 2008)

امين
شكرااااااااااااا اختي بنت تماف ايريني
على التأمل الجميل
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح​


----------



## بنت تماف ايريني (24 نوفمبر 2008)

ميرسى اوووووووووى يا كليمو بجد انت رائع فى مداخلاتك الجميله ربنا يباركك


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (24 نوفمبر 2008)

​


----------



## بنت تماف ايريني (24 نوفمبر 2008)

شكراااااااياسويتى                  على مرورك الرائع             ربنا يباركك يا قمر​


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 نوفمبر 2008)

اميــــــــــــــــــــــــن ​ 
ميررررسى يا بنت تماف ايرينى على التأمل الجميل 

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك ​


----------



## ابن المصلوب (25 نوفمبر 2008)

:download:





بنت تماف ايريني قال:


> شكرا يارب يسوع لانك مت موتى لكى استطيع ان اقبل حياتك00000000000


 
حقا انه جاء وتألم ومات لكي نحيا نحن معه
شكراااا علي الصلاه الرائعه


----------



## بنت تماف ايريني (26 نوفمبر 2008)

جاي في الطريق قال:


> :download:
> 
> حقا انه جاء وتألم ومات لكي نحيا نحن معه
> 
> ...




شكراااااا على مرورك الدائم ليا ربنا يباركك


----------



## بنت تماف ايريني (26 نوفمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> اميــــــــــــــــــــــــن
> 
> 
> ميررررسى يا بنت تماف ايرينى على التأمل الجميل ​
> ...


ميرسى يا كوكو على مرورك الرائع ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 نوفمبر 2008)




----------



## بنت تماف ايريني (26 نوفمبر 2008)

dona nabil قال:


>


*ميرسى يا دونا على مداخلتك الجميلة ربنا يباركك*


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (27 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا لك ياربي 

امين
شكرا عالصلاة الحلوة​


----------



## بنت تماف ايريني (27 نوفمبر 2008)

شكراااااا يا بنت العذراء على مرورك الرائع     ربنا يباركك​


----------



## totty (28 نوفمبر 2008)

*راااااااااااااائع بجد

لمس قلبى اوووووووووووووى

ميرسى ليكى*​


----------



## رامى ايليا (3 ديسمبر 2008)

*اميــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ + ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن
حلو اوى يا اخت بنت تماف ايرينى
ربنا يبارك خدمتك​*


----------

